# Dog-sized lizards spreading in southeastern US



## Robert59 (Nov 25, 2020)

SAN FRANCISCO, Calif. (NEXSTAR/KRON) — Huge lizards are being spotted in the southeastern United States, and they are threatening native wildlife.

According to National Geographic, the Argentine black and white tegu lizards are reproducing in multiple southern states after escaping their pet owners.

https://www.wkrn.com/news/dog-sized-lizards-spreading-in-southeastern-us/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Now that gave me the willies!

I hate reptiles of any kind.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd drop dead if I met up with one of them.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 25, 2020)

"Exotic pets" are an increasing problem, especially in the warmer and more humid parts of the SE states....Florida, etc.  People who get these "pets" often find out they cannot take care of them, and release them into the wild.  The Python problem in Florida is a prime example.  As the climate continues to warm, these tropical species will find the environment quite suitable for increasing their population.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2020)

Stupid "collectors" !


----------



## Repondering (Nov 25, 2020)

Another example of irresponsible stewardship of our world.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2020)

Only 4 feet? pffft...

Wildlife warriors in dash to save Mick the goanna (theaustralian.com.au)


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

4 Feet is a "Giant Reptile?"  Must be a slow news day.
What would this lizard be considered?


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now that gave me the willies!
> 
> I hate reptiles of any kind.


What is a willie?


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 25, 2020)

Many people have iguanas as pets, they can reach 7 ft long. My sons had one when young and grew to 5ft.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2020)

The willies is a different entity to a willy, and a willy willy is something else again.

The willies - a fit of nervousness
A willy - penis
Willy willy - a small whirlwind containing sand or dust, dust devil


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now that gave me the willies!
> 
> I hate reptiles of any kind.


Then this one's for you:


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 25, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> The willies is a different entity to a willy, and a willy willy is something else again.
> 
> The willies - a fit of nervousness
> A willy - penis
> Willy willy - a small whirlwind containing sand or dust, dust devil


And Willys is a Jeep.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> Then this one's for you:


The second introduced snake, it really gives one an appreciation for how powerful a snake that size is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 25, 2020)

We now see white-tail rabbits instead of small Geico lizards everywhere. Glad we decided to leave Florida and move back to Colorado. We also don't have any more large palmetto (water) bugs that are related to the cockroach. When we lived in Florida, they would show up in apartments. One lady, where we lived, told her mom "I'm paying this much for and apartment and it has cockroaches in it?" She was pretty disgusted.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 30, 2020)

Cuddly Tegu Lizard Is So Spoiled By His Mom | The Dodo​


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> What is a willie?


already answered by Becky 1951.


----------



## Ren (Nov 30, 2020)

Aren’t there wild hogs down south too?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll beat this story. I saw a doc yesterday about these cave hunters that found a cave filled with six types of bats and snakes that have adopted so they hang from the ceiling waiting for bats to fly by so they can eat them. Pleasant eh?


----------



## Ren (Nov 30, 2020)

You gotta be bats to be a cave hunter


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Not all the animals 'escaped.'  Many were deliberately let go when their human discovered that having one was not the best choice.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2020)

Last winter there was an unusually harsh cold spell in South Florida and those thangs were getting sluggish and falling out of the trees on people.  Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------

